# 501/508/510 v3.07 Software Release Discussion



## manicd

according to Dish Network:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

Version 3.07 came out on 15 March 2006. Anyone no what this does?


----------



## fpembleton

I have been wondering the same thing. I have not seen any discussion on this release.


----------



## AllieVi

As of 2006-03-20 (10:53 AM Pacific time) both my 508's still show P304.


----------



## langlin

3/20/06 My 510 still has P304, I have heard nothing about it.


----------



## Atoyot

Dish on Demand is what is showing to be added.....no biggie. What would be BIG is Name based Recording that has been promised for a long time.


----------



## langlin

Atoyot said:


> Dish on Demand is what is showing to be added.....no biggie. What would be BIG is Name based Recording that has been promised for a long time.


"Showing" where?


----------



## JPointerWI

Atoyot said:


> Dish on Demand is what is showing to be added.....no biggie. What would be BIG is Name based Recording that has been promised for a long time.


Ummm, wont you be loosing space for those movies it downlaods ??

The 522/625 has spave dedicated to Dish-on-demand, the 501/508/510 dont, so it will take up some of the speace previously available for DVR events.


----------



## manicd

JPointerWI said:


> Ummm, wont you be loosing space for those movies it downlaods ??
> 
> The 522/625 has spave dedicated to Dish-on-demand, the 501/508/510 dont, so it will take up some of the speace previously available for DVR events.


Boy, I hope it has an option to opt out. I don't want to lose any of my space for some stupid on demand junk.

Video on demand is so lame. With a DVR you already have the option to watch a recorded show that the user chooses at anytime they want. I do not want some idiot somewhere downloading stuff they might *think* I want to see to my DVR. I guess I will refuse the upgrade.

Video on demand is for those losers that have cable.


----------



## langlin

Has anyone received this p3.07 update yet???


----------



## P Smith

JPointerWI said:


> Ummm, wont you be loosing space for those movies it downlaods ??
> 
> The 522/625 has spave dedicated to Dish-on-demand, the 501/508/510 dont, so it will take up some of the speace previously available for DVR events.


You are totally wrong here - 508 and 510 have spare partitions, around 10 and 30 GB.


----------



## jrbdmb

When Dish Network has downloaded promos to the 508 in the past, they were put on the "standard" partition with the rest of my DVRed programs. I'll wait until it's clear that this VOD stuff will *not* be put on the standard partition before I allow the VOD upgrade on my 508. I don't need any VOD stuff erasing my recordings.

BTW, is that "spare" 10 GB on the 508 really free, or isn't it used for the OS and rewind buffer? Even if not, what's 10GB good for - 3 or 4 movies tops? Seems like VOD would have to grab some part of the main 60 - 70 GB to be useful.


----------



## P Smith

I saw four or five VOD titles on 622, so 10 GB is more then enough for that. 

I should correct myself: 20 GB for 508 and 30 GB for 510. Those chunks are free as reported before.


----------



## Geronimo

P Smith said:


> You are totally wrong here - 508 and 510 have spare partitions, around 10 and 30 GB.


Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## P Smith

Geronimo said:


> Does anyone know if this is correct?


No one take it ?


----------



## Geronimo

P Smith said:


> No one take it ?


I was unaware of another partition on those drives and thought it odd that one that large is there and empty. Just curious about it. But I suspect that I will get no answer.


----------



## jrbdmb

Geronimo said:


> I was unaware of another partition on those drives and thought it odd that one that large is there and empty. Just curious about it. But I suspect that I will get no answer.


From ancient threads I read somewhere (probably here) there is an area set aside for the OS, application SW, rewind buffer, and whatever else Dish thought they needed room for. I never read anything about another 10GB - 30GB sitting around unused.


----------



## P Smith

If someone brave enough to follow mad scientists at Dishrip, then you could use pvrdinfo.exe for obtain real info from your DVR HDD.


----------



## P Smith

Geronimo said:


> I was unaware of another partition on those drives and thought it odd that one that large is there and empty. Just curious about it. But I suspect that I will get no answer.


Geronimo, did you lost your drive to reveal the hidden partition ?
We are waiting news from you .


----------



## honestbleeps

My 501 is being updated as we speak... I sure hope there's no VOD space unless it's on a separate partition, because the 501 HD is already small...

Anyone know anything beyond the video on demand?


----------



## Geronimo

P Smith said:


> Geronimo, did you lost your drive to reveal the hidden partition ?
> We are waiting news from you .


Actually I am the guy that asked the question. Wouldn't it be more logical for me to get an answer rather than to provide one?


----------



## P Smith

I was under impression you will take that program and play with your PVR disk.


----------



## AllieVi

I now (2008-03-30 @ 5:05 PM Pacific) have software version P308 on one of my 508's (but not both).


----------



## P Smith

I've seen current report, P3.08 spooling for receivers : 30945274~33490273 53090274~53535273.


----------



## honestbleeps

My version is actually 3.08, yes.. not 3.07..

Any word on what this is?


----------



## Geronimo

P Smith said:


> I was under impression you will take that program and play with your PVR disk.


Well you need to get over that.


----------



## Geronimo

I ma still on 3.04. If 3.07 gave us VOD what does 3.08 do?


----------



## peter atchley

I got 3.08 on my 501 last night. I tried all the menus and do not see anything new.


----------



## rthomp03

I got it on Friday and see nothing about VOD anywhere.


----------



## Alpaca Bill

I have 2 508s and neither of them have received the update. I have tried to "force" it by doing a powercord reboot. I checked "available software updates" and nothing is shown. Both are still on 304.

How can I make the receivers download 308?


----------



## honestbleeps

Alpaca Bill said:


> I have 2 508s and neither of them have received the update. I have tried to "force" it by doing a powercord reboot. I checked "available software updates" and nothing is shown. Both are still on 304.
> 
> How can I make the receivers download 308?


I wouldn't worry about it.. you'll get it eventually.. and nobody knows what the heck it does anyway


----------



## n0qcu

Geronimo said:


> I ma still on 3.04. If 3.07 gave us VOD what does 3.08 do?


My guess would be that 3.08 fixes some bug that came with 3.07 since they didn't update everybody to 3.07.


----------



## n0qcu

peter atchley said:


> I got 3.08 on my 501 last night. I tried all the menus and do not see anything new.


You wouldn't because the 501 will NOT get VOD. Only the 508/510 will.


----------



## Geeke19

mine is still on software version P304


----------



## Dax

I never was prompted for an update when everyone was discussing 3.07. I still had 3.04 until yesterday when I accepted the download which turned out to be 3.08. Now I'm wondering what bugs to expect.


----------



## scooper

I still had 3.04 as of yesterday as well - don't know about today...


----------



## Canondave

Last night my 508 offered an UPDATE, I said "NO". I'm afraid it will be VOD and I'll lose HD space. I'm still on 3.04.


----------



## harsh

n0qcu said:


> My guess would be that 3.08 fixes some bug that came with 3.07 since they didn't update everybody to 3.07.


I'm inclined to agree. It is even possible that 3.08 is a roll-back to 3.04. My receiver still had 3.04 last night (4/4/06) at 10pm PST.


----------



## toomuchtv

My 510 got 3.08 today & have had no problems (fingers crossed) but do not see anything new or changed.


----------



## catnap1972

honestbleeps said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.. you'll get it eventually.. and nobody knows what the heck it does anyway


I just found one new feature--intermittent freeze-ups! Wasn't even looking for it.


----------



## Geronimo

I have it. i have not noticed anything new. I did not think to run through menu screens but I would have guessed that they would make using VOD pretty easy if they were to implement it. But then again i guesed that the Colts would beat the Jets in Super Bowl III.


----------



## AllieVi

catnap1972 said:


> I just found one new feature--intermittent freeze-ups! Wasn't even looking for it.


Same here.

My 508 used to be rock solid. Now when watching a recorded program, I'm seeing occasional drop-outs and freezes.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

This thread should be renamed to Release P3.08 since P3.07 was short lived. It seems P3.08 will (hopefully) be gone soon too, too many bugs!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56290


----------

